# !Arriba!



## Functional Artist (Aug 8, 2016)

Here is a picture of the !Arriba! kart after initial assembly & short little video of the first bench test 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPEo1-tdNy0


----------



## Functional Artist (Aug 8, 2016)

Here is a road test/speed test 

Top speed ~18 MPH

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jSJWEJJmJ9U


----------



## Functional Artist (Aug 8, 2016)

Here is a video of yesterdays "Hold on to your Hat" test 

Yup!, Arriba means "UP" in Spanish

"ED BA" "UN DA LA" "ARRIBA!" 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFICnfwm7gs


----------



## Emyr (Oct 27, 2016)

The weight bias looks like it's quite far back. Great for traction but with the centre of mass also being quite high relative to the axle, it might make keeping the front wheels on the ground quite challenging, especially for hill starts.


----------



## Functional Artist (Aug 8, 2016)

I added some wheelie bars 
...to help keep the battery box up-n-off of the ground

Here is a quick video of the first test run.
...it didn't "turn out" quite as planned 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Hr3SS-4VyM


----------



## mrdude33 (Jan 12, 2017)

How is the performance of the two 1000watt motors compared to the 1800watt motor you had on another cart?


----------



## Functional Artist (Aug 8, 2016)

mrdude33 said:


> How is the performance of the two 1000watt motors compared to the 1800watt motor you had on another cart?


Kinda like the Double mint twins, "twice as good" 

IMO a single 48V 1,800W motor could never "get 'er up" 
...like twins can. LOL


----------



## mrdude33 (Jan 12, 2017)

Thats good to know. I have a 1800w that I got to rotate once but can't get it going consistently. I have a 1000w brushed that runs like a champ. I will just get another. Did you just run 2 controllers and 1 throttle?


----------



## Functional Artist (Aug 8, 2016)

Yes, this kart was specifically designed to "pop wheelies" 
...super short wheel base (~28")
...powerful, dual ZY1020 48V 1,000W motors
...even, weight biased, by mounting the battery pack behind the rear axle 

But, it didn't perform as designed 
...come to find out, I had a bad cell or 2 in the battery pack 
...from when I tested them stupid Batt-Bridges (still never got a refund from that dude) 



So, lets try this again 
...(2) fresh motors/controllers, from Alfa Wheels (~$100.00 ea./$200.00 total)
…& (4) fresh 12V 12AH batteries, from Mighty Max (~$25.00 ea./$100.00 total)

Now, let's see if she can get 'er "up" 
...properly, with speed controllers not just a contactor & a switch
…!Arriba! 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEJQl4b-8Ow


----------



## greenteam (Jun 27, 2019)

Nice design!


----------

